# Not Goats, but...



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Does anybody know of a simple sheep's milk cheese that doesn't require aging? I am considering milking a few sheep next year.


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing just the other day. Hope someone has an answer. I'm going to search the internet and some people I know too and see what I can find. (fair is this week might be able to get some info from a few people there.) I'll let you know.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks Cally, let me know! I was thinking a soft cheese like chevre. I know that feta was originally a sheep's cheese, but I have never made that cheese yet, also not sure if the directions are the same as using goats milk.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

If you have access to sheep milk you will be missing out on a taste bud extravaganza if you do not make some Pecorino Manchego Viejo. Well it won't be Manchego cuz that is a sheep but that is a great one for sheep milk.
It is simple to make a place to age in your fridge- it will just happen more slowly and be an even more fantastic product. Left a wheel for 18 months and every mouthful worth the wait. You can do 6months- 12 and the older the better.

If you don't want to wait try Pecorino Fresco Abbucciato 
http://joyofcheesemaking.com/index.php?page=blog

Oh why not do a fantastic romano! 
What a joy sheep milk cheese is! So rich and flavorful making just a tiny bit a huge addition to any meal.
Please let us know how it goes  
Lee


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Okay, if I do it, I will! Won't be until next year at least though, lol. I have some bottle ewe lambs, 1 Icelandic and the rest are Finn's. Icelandics have a history of being milked in their past and some do milk them, and the Finn's produce large litters of lambs, and make lots of milk...some dairies use them in their mix.


----------

